# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll be wearing this again, finally got round to taking a couple of photo`s of it on the Perlon, I think it actually suits the watch quite well









*Tissot Le Locle, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've got the Alpha Speedmaster- alike on at the moment, it was my Thursday watch and time has flown, yet again.

How inconvenient.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Combat for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

This for me today, I have one at last and I must say I really like it, ok I used the site's own photo as I have not taken one of it yet.

John


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, this one:

Rolex










Have a great weekend all!!

Mark


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Stan said:


> I've got the Alpha Speedmaster- alike on at the moment, it was my Thursday watch and time has flown, yet again.
> 
> How inconvenient.
> 
> ...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmm, this one, just beating the crap out of it lol. Did get something new this week but no pics yet, maybe next week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Matt448,

They are still available on the Alpha website as of 11/10/2007 (English dating method).


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Festina to start:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Something different today...










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My new one.... Glashutte Original Sports Evolution


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This Timex WR100 today


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

This one for today:










Casual Friday

Thanks

deano


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Woke up with this.










But now put this on for the day.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This arrived at the beginning of the week, and it's been on my wrist ever since....










Love it!

HAGW

Rich


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Still trying to find a suitable strap for this one. Does anyone know if Rolex supplies a leather strap end-piece for this model?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mac, nice pic of the Tissot but I think it needs a nice leather strap, just like the one it came with.









I have this on today.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today the newbie

Martin


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Wearing the O/W mp2801 today,sat indoors waiting for the DHL man(who never finds my house which means i have to wait for him to ring,ask him where he is and walk down to the main road to look for him!),getting really peeved to wait nearly two weeks for a package from Germany and reading posts about people getting the same watch in two days!! and thats to America!!

I should be up in woods picking chestnuts.

Rant over










Have a great weekend all


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this a couple of weeks ago - my first Seiko kinetic. It probably hasn't come out in my ropey photo (wish I could take photo's like JonW - fantastic photo of the GO Jon







) but the dial's charcoal grey rather than black & it's been on my wrist most days this week. A few battle scars - chip on the crystal edge & the date's a bit out of whack - but it's still a good looking watch









Have a good weekend everyone - good luck to England in the rugby world cup semi's on saturday. I will be watching ........ & shouting .......... & cheering (hopefully!!!!







)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Paul, but really its just practice. I use a cheap camera and just take more pics than normal. Someeher in there a good one appears. As I get better at it I get less rubbish pix.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul it serves you right for living in paradise!!









No suprise what I am wearing


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been laid up sick in bed for the past few days, so no watches until today...



HAGWA


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Am going with the Mirage at the moment


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

A touch of class this morning ...










but hoping to change to a new arrival if the Royal Mail can manage to deliver ...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

1974 Seiko 5 today.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Best of British! RLT and Rover (or Corgi Toys)

deBalzac


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Today, Seiko Samurai for me (on dark blue suede leather strap):










regards

Jan


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Fortis B-42 Day/Date* for me today


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

1969 Speedy, my lucky watch as I'm off to the dentist


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Best of British! RLT and Rover (or Corgi Toys)
> 
> deBalzac


Nice Rover. I love die-cast cars


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

JonW said:


> My new one.... Glashutte Original Sports Evolution


 Very nice and differant style choice Jon. Is it on steel or the rubber bracelet ? may we see some more pics


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

ANDI said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > My new one.... Glashutte Original Sports Evolution
> ...


Hi Andi - there's a sperate thread about this (bleeding superb!!!!) watch here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=24867


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Festina to start:


 Holidayed in France this summer and it was very appharent that Festina are very popular there,yet virtually unheard of in the U.K .

My Tour de France "Bike" chrono has generated suprising interest from jewelry store managers here who are impressed by the style but cant work out what it is( though mine is fitted with a Breitling crocodile deployant strap which adds to the confusion)

so that is what im going with today.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Cheers Paul, just seen the full monty of Jon W Glasshute Evolution- ABSOLUTLEY STUNNING


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PRS-53 for me:


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Bah I hate you all....









I need to stop reading these threads, it's just depressing! A splendid array of sparkly fabulousness as always chaps - I think tertius needs to stop posting the JLC porn since I now REALLY need one of those and will never be able to afford it, and the wanton flaunting of not one but two Speedmasters is also a little cruel I think.

On the bright side I wasn't previously familiar with the Glycine and if I sell my dog maybe I can afford one of those one day?! I can't find anything similar enough on pffftBay at the moment - Alan, what sort of money do they go for? Sexy strap by the way...









I would post a picture of the Tag I've worn every day since the dawn of time, but you know. Damn you aaaaaaall!!! 

S.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Glycine Airman SST 06 today and for the last couple of days.

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like it's a Chrono day for me


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmm... there should be extra points for posting a picture taken today. It's quite unusual to find a pic showing today's day/date in these threads - I see what you're doing there, sneaky devils... 

Of course I realise there are no points, but hey, that's not my point.









S.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve, mine was taken today... the proof is in the other thread where the date is shown (it only arrived today so I cant lie etc) but, i doubt i will take any more of it to be honest, I dont have that much time...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

JonW said:


> Steve, mine was taken today... the proof is in the other thread where the date is shown (it only arrived today so I cant lie etc) but, i doubt i will take any more of it to be honest, I dont have that much time...










okay Jon, you can have five bonus points. Just don't tell the others - they'll only get jealous...









Secret Squirrel

PS. lovely watch, amazing pictures!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Seiko 6139- forgot how much I like this.

D.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve R said:


> On the bright side I wasn't previously familiar with the Glycine and if I sell my dog maybe I can afford one of those one day?! I can't find anything similar enough on pffftBay at the moment - Alan, what sort of money do they go for? Sexy strap by the way...


This model (Combat 3) is on the Chronomaster site at Â£295 on leather & Â£398 on a bracelet (!)

Sexy strap is from Ernie Roamers at WUS


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

dapper said:


> This model (Combat 3) is on the Chronomaster site at Â£295 on leather & Â£398 on a bracelet (!)
> 
> Sexy strap is from Ernie Roamers at WUS


....yeah, I'm thinking I probably don't need the bracelet...! Many thanks Alan, I shall take look-see.

Now, I wonder how much they want for it on a bit of string....









S.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Beater for work..










Home now swapped to this..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a fine Friday in Florida. It appears Summer has finally given way to Fall, which for us, is a welcome thing. Temps in the mid-80s, low humidity, no rain. Looking forward to our local Octoberfest shingding tomorrow with the kids and a ride out to the St. Pete Bike Fest on Sunday without them.

Beginning the weekend with this...

*Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm*










(decided not to sell it)


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> It's a fine Friday in Florida. It appears Summer has finally given way to Fall, which for us, is a welcome thing. Temps in the mid-80s, low humidity, no rain. Looking forward to our local Octoberfest shingding tomorrow with the kids and a ride out to the St. Pete Bike Fest on Sunday without them.
> 
> Beginning the weekend with this...
> 
> ...


Hmm... well Sharky, you'll be heartened to know that in the southern counties of the UK winter has finally given way to winter, and we're basking in temperatures of as many as several degrees while looking at the world through a light fog. Now do try to keep your jealousy under control... 

That's a nice looking watch - pretty similar to the Glycine I've been admiring on page 1 of this thread?

Alan you've set me hunting, best price I can find so far $395 shipped....almost sounds reasonable....well, if I squint....









S.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve R said:


> and if I sell my dog maybe I can afford one of those one day


How much are you asking









I can see the ad now:

Recently serviced. Original nose and tail. On a leather NATO (collar)

Answers to the name Glycine.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve R said:


> Alan you've set me hunting, best price I can find so far $395 shipped....almost sounds reasonable....well, if I squint....


That's an excellent price







(unless it was on SKW














)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one again...


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

dapper said:


> Steve R said:
> 
> 
> > Alan you've set me hunting, best price I can find so far $395 shipped....almost sounds reasonable....well, if I squint....
> ...










what am I missing there then?! I think it was on SKW, or at least some other TLA - I may have been looking at lots of watch sites this afternoon, it's just possible that I'm a tad confused...









S.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Went home for lunch and a very nice







.

Suddenly I no longer care exactly what time it is, so I swapped over to this for the afternoon...










Goes well with this, don't ya' think?










SharkBike is having a very nice day.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Original RLT37 (pre-upgrade) for me today










(dial looking washed out because of the flash)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

have been waring this for a week on and off- lip chronographe. ,came to me as part of a trade with thunderbolt(see alpha earlier in thread) great watch i love it .










great watches as usual -the bar gets raised weekly now with quality of watches and photos.keep it up.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

tertius said:


> A touch of class this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this for the evening.....

*RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels*


----------

